# Best brush for V



## marysmiles4u

Husband and I are getting our fisrt V and wanted to know if any one can recommend a good brush, or is it not necessary to get.

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr

MarySmiles4U

Welcome and congrat's on your new Vizsla puppy. You're in for some fun.
You probably won't need a brush. A Vizsla has a single coat of hair which continually replaces itself, so there is no shed cycle either. Each hair is only about 3/4" long and easily vacuums up.
When I do need to "buff 'em up" I just use an old Terry cloth towel. All of my V's have loved being rubbed/dryed with a towel.
If you find that you do need a brush, a smaller body/face brush for a horse would be an excellent choice. Not a curry though.


----------



## NZ_V

Hard case - Rossi loves being dried with a towel too, V's are such characters


----------



## DixiesMom

My 2 favorite grooming tools for Reba are actually made for horses and cats. I use a small soft face brush (horse) to remove large debris from her coat and legs and a cotton glove with soft rubber knobbies (found in the cat section of my pet store) to wipe her and remove loose hairs. 

The horse brush fits in the palm of your hand and doesn't have a handle on it, which makes it easier to use and the glove makes her coat so soft and shiny.


----------



## Cesko

Hi all,
Is this what you mean by a "face brush?" https://www.doversaddlery.com/standard-face-brush/p/X1-10377/ 
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Dallyo

being a dog groomer I can highly recommend ' the zoom groom '. it's a rubber brush that really grips the coat. there's ones similar but the zoom groom is the best.


----------

